# Where can you purchase Milani?



## kas7178 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have heard nice things about this line but I have no idea where to purchase Milani products. Does anyone know what stores carry this?


----------



## LVA (Jul 23, 2006)

CVS or the bigger Walgreens. My walgreen doesn't have it (too small)


----------



## Becka (Jul 23, 2006)

online from walgreens too


----------



## kas7178 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks!! I haven't been to Walgreens in forever, guess thats why I have no clue




. Looks like I'll be making a trip there soon.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

i bought mine at CVS or Target...


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 23, 2006)

My local Walgreens and Meijer both carry it.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 23, 2006)

My Walgreen's doesn't have it either and neither does or CVS because it's a CVS operating as an Osco's. Hmmm maybe I should write a letter and complain.


----------



## Thais (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kas7178* I have heard nice things about this line but I have no idea where to purchase Milani products. Does anyone know what stores carry this? I think you can get it at CVS...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 23, 2006)

I ditto CVS and Walgreens... You can also purchase it online at www.houseofgable.com.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 23, 2006)

Duane Read, CVS, Eckerd, Walgreens and Target.


----------



## Kitty Meow (Jul 23, 2006)

All Milani Cosmetics are on sale at CVS this week: BUY 1, GET THE 2ND AT 50% OFF. sale starts Sunday 7/23, ends sat 7/29.

The pic in the flyer shows nail polish, lip gloss &amp; lipstick.

What Milani products do you like? And why?


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jul 23, 2006)

K mart and CVS


----------



## vabookworm (Aug 28, 2006)

Our Target doesn't have a very large Milani selection. I tried to go to another Target, and they didn't have any. What other stores sell Milani? I tried to search through their website, but it doesn't have that functionality.


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 28, 2006)

Try Walgreens and CVS

Some carry Milani and Prestige


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

i buy it at cvs


----------



## han (Aug 28, 2006)

cvs and wallgreens is where i have seen them


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree..Walgreens &amp; CVS...but I have never seen a really big display..


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Eckerd has them too


----------



## sum1 (Aug 28, 2006)

cvs..but duane reade has milani 2


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 28, 2006)

Walgreens!


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 28, 2006)

I have seen them at CVS, Walgreens, ULTA and a few products at Kroger.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 28, 2006)

walgreens, cvs, and meijers


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 28, 2006)

I found them ONCE in a newly opened Super WalMart, but never since then, ever. I hear they have Milani in ULTA, and they opened one of them in my area recently, so I'm checking it out in a couple of weeks. Good luck with your quest!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Aug 28, 2006)

Target, Eckerd, CVS, Duane Read, Walgreens


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 28, 2006)

Walgreens and Meijers


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 28, 2006)

Their online supplier. My Walgreens only carries Prestige.



At least if you spend $25 you get free shipping.


----------



## Satin (Aug 28, 2006)

Walgreens!


----------



## vabookworm (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I have checked our local: Eckerd, Rite-Aid, Wal-Mart, Walgreens, Kroger, and Ulta (30 miles away)--no luck. Unfortunately, we don't have CVS in this area. There's another Target in Chesapeake - and a friend is going to check there. I can't believe it's so hard to find around here. You'd think I lived way out in the country!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 28, 2006)

There's also House of Gable, from which you can order online (www.houseofgable.com). You can also order from either CVS or Walgreens' websites!

I'm going to merge this thread with another one which has already been started on where to purchase Milani so as to avoid dupes


----------

